# 30%

## -edem-

! 
       06.10.2020 97-         5  2020 .  12-  8  2020   68-̻   : 
1.     30% ,    2, 3  4 ,      ?  1-2          ?   ,    ,      , /   ? 
2.     30% ,     1 ,     ?        ,   . 
3.       ?
4.     , , 1  ..           ?
 :Dash2:  :Help:

----------


## .

,   , ?




> ?

----------


## -edem-

,  , .     .   -  .   ,  ,  .

----------


## 2501

,     ,       .   ,   :
1) :    -     ,   .   10%    .        ?
:   , ,     30 %  
2) :    ,    - ,     ,     ?   ,  ,     - , ,     ,   ,     ? 
:    ,   ,    .   .
:    ?
:     .
3)    -    ?
: 
: ,        ,     ?
: , ...... ..... : ,       30%   ,   .
: ,     ,    30% ,  ,   ?
: ,   .
4)    ,  ?
 (,  ):    .

- ...

----------


## Kristin.07

> ,     ,       .   ,   :
> 1) :    -     ,   .   10%    .        ?
> :   , ,     30 %  
> 2) :    ,    - ,     ,     ?   ,  ,     - , ,     ,   ,     ? 
> :    ,   ,    .   .
> :    ?
> :     .
> 3)    -    ?
> : 
> ...


    )      .            .    ,     ,        ((      .     ,    .           ,  ?

----------

> : ,       30%


 100 !  :Fool: 
  - ,

----------

> 


   ,   30%

----------


## id411349531

!      ,  : 1.     , 2.    ,    . . 
         . .             1 !             (

----------


## .

*id411349531*,      .  .   ,        ?
 ...

----------

> *id411349531*,      .  .   ,        ?
>  ...


  ,       ,          ?))) ,        .  .     ,   .. -   - ?   .  ,    ,     ?

----------

,    .    ,     ,       .   ,     .   1 .

----------

,     -    .     ?

----------

. ,       .    :     (),   -   ,    ( , /,     ). ,   ,  1/3     ,       .
,  "   ,   (    )   (..   ),     ,     .    .        ,       ".
   / .      ,  1/3      .     ,           ,  1/3          .       ,   ,     ,       (      ,      ,    ).
  ,    ...    ,     ,        , -      ...

----------


## Alexey I

, !     ,    ! 30%    -  .   70%       :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,       .


  .        .        
      ?   -     ,       
     ,     .

----------

> .        .        
>       ?   -     ,       
>      ,     .


   . ,    -. ,     ,   : "   , ..."  :Smilie:        ,         ,            1197  13.09.19,          .     ()   -               .   ,     ( ,        ).    ,            ,  ,     - -       ,          ( -   "").  "  ,    "    ,     .

----------

1  ( ),     .
      -    ,   ,     30%,               

       .          -         ...

, , , .   .

----------


## .

> -         ...


-    ?      ?
     ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,            ,

----------

> -    ?      ?
>      ,      ?


         .
 ,

----------

> 1  ( ),     .
>       -    ,   ,     30%


   ? 1 * 30% = 0,3 .       .       .



> -    ?


  .  - ,     "     "  " "?

----------

[QUOTE=;55117426]   ? 1 * 30% = 0,3 .       .       .


,            .     ,        30%...

----------

> ,            .


     .

----------

> .


 , ,    ...         ...
  30% ...

----------

> 30% ...


   70  30  -   .  ,

----------


## .

> .


      ,    .    ?

----------

> ,    .    ?


    ,  14 ,    ,       .
     ,     ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,       .


  ?   .         ?

----------

> ?   .         ?



        ?
,        -     .   .
  ,           ... ...

      ))) 
  ,    ...   ,    ...
       -     -       ))))

----------


## .

> ?


   ,       .




> 


  ,    .        (

----------

.      6 .     -  .     .      ?       .      ""        .        ,    ?

----------

> ?


  .  .   



> ,    ?


      ,   ,    30%)

----------

-           . ?

----------


## -edem-

> -           . ?


   ..  "     ,    ̆  ̆ ",  6.

----------


## -edem-

> ! 
>        06.10.2020 97-         5  2020 .  12-  8  2020   68-̻   : 
> 1.     30% ,    2, 3  4 ,      ?  1-2          ?   ,    ,      , /   ? 
> 2.     30% ,     1 ,     ?        ,   . 
> 3.       ?
> 4.     , , 1  ..           ?


    :
1.     1 ,   ,   .       , /  .
2.  3. 1          - .   . "     ,    ̆  ̆ ",  6.
4. .   .   .

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## -edem-

> ?


    2-3      .          -.         ,        .     .

----------

> 2-3      .          -.         ,        .     .


    ?

----------

> 2-3      .          -.         ,        .     .

----------

> :
> 1.     1 ,   ,   .       , /  .
> 2.  3. 1          - .   . "     ,       ",  6.
> 4. .   .   .


    ,          -     ?

----------


## -edem-

> ?


   ?      .




> 


 ,   ,     .  ,   .     .

----------

> ?


 .    ?

----------


## -edem-

> .    ?


,    ,  .      )))

----------

> ..  "     ,       ",  6.


  6 ,      -   .

----------


## -edem-

?  ,   .

----------

> 6 ,      -   .


    : "   -      ".               .     =       .

----------

> : "   -      ".               .     =       .

----------

> ?  ,   .

----------


## Macha Macha

!   -30%          .   ?

----------

!
   4  (),     ,    (),     .    30% .       ,    .              ,      ,     .      ?       ,   . !!!!!

----------

> , ,    ...         ...
>   30% ...


    ,           ? , .         .     ?

----------

.            ?       ""   . ?

----------

,     ?    ,          ...  ,   ?

----------

> ,     ?    ,          ...  ,   ?


 .

----------

,   ,           28.06.2021
,

----------

,       . , ,     .

----------



----------

.    ,     ,   -...

----------

